# Umfrage zu shortpay71



## ElDiabolo2104 (12 August 2005)

Hallo Leute  :argue: 

ich starte hier mal ne kleine Umfrage und vielleicht kann man sich ja zusammen tun und zusammen etwas erreichen, damit der ganze Schwachsinn ein Ende hat. Das lassen wir uns doch nicht gefallen oder ?? 

Gruss 
ElDiabolo  :evil:


----------



## Der Jurist (12 August 2005)

Er hat Jehova gesagt.

Es gibt in Deutschland  keine Sammelklagen , Nur wer zuviel amerikanische Serien im Fernsehen gesehen hat, kommt auf solche Gedanken


----------

